# Internet on Blackberry Pearl 8100



## askn (Oct 8, 2005)

Hello,

I have a Blackberry Pearl 8100 - no Wi-Fi. As a result, I can only access the web via the EDGE mobile network. Works well but data costs are quite high.

Is there a way to connect to the Internet via a USB cable? Can I buy a USB cable with, say, an Ethernet connector on one end and a small USB on the other and make the Internet work using a cable?

If not, is there any other way to access the Internet on my Pearl through a cable?

If not, any other ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2007)

If you want internet access on your Perl, then data over the cell phone networks is really the only way to go. The only real hope is network passthrough via Bluetooth, which I don't believe they support.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

No way. You would need a wi-fi enabled Curve or some other model.


----------



## bmt626 (Dec 21, 2005)

who is your carrier i have a pearl on the tmoible network and have a data plan and i can browse the web with no data charges. but no the pearl can only go throught the edge network


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

I would definitely recommend checking out blackberryforums.com or crackberryforums.com. I use techguy all the time, but use bbforums any time I have questions about my Verizon 8830.


----------



## askn (Oct 8, 2005)

I don't live in the US so T-Mobile plans are not available to me. I will check out the other forums. thanks.


----------

